# Black Peppercorn EO



## Guest (Mar 5, 2009)

Has anyone tried it? Any suggestions on what it blends well with?


----------



## wonderland (Mar 12, 2009)

here's a nice place to find which eo's oils blend well with each other.

http://www.rainbowmeadow.com/infocenter ... select.php


----------



## SoapMedic (Mar 15, 2009)

I second the Rainbow Meadows site, I use it all the time.

Experiment with all your favorite eos---a little black pepper goes a long way though, so go easy on the pour! I especially love it with a sweet orange-patchouli blend, but I've added just a titch to lavender, lime, lemongrass, let's see trying to think what else!  But you get the idea! It adds a nice depth.


----------



## Avalon (May 21, 2009)

One of my best sellers is a Black pepper/patchouli/5X orange blend at 1:1:1 ratio.  Very earthy and sensual.


----------



## JeepNsoap (May 21, 2009)

*Black Pepper*

I have found that Black Pepper EO tends to brighten the various citrus eo such as grapefruit, lemon, lime, bergamot and that it tends to mellow some of the harsh eo such as pine, lavendar, eucalyptus.

It is best to experiment with a drop at a time of black pepper added to your mix because it can quickly become overpowering and smell like a pepper shaker!


----------



## honor435 (May 26, 2009)

I havent made soap with it, but i have a blend that is pepper/jasmine, mmmm.
How was your 2nd attempt at hp?


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2009)

I love adding black pepper to blends .


Kitn


----------

